# 210g



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

awesome tank bro! love the black sand.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Epic tank. I want it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

u sure ur mom will let u have it caca?


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Really interesting to look at


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

funny zakk . I will eventually have a tank, but since i'm going to college..


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> funny zakk . I will eventually have a tank, but since i'm going to college..


funny i thought you were joining the army or something of that nature?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> funny i thought you were joining the army or something of that nature?


If he were to join the military and had to live in a dorm once he was done training, he would be allowed to have a fish tank in most cases. 
Our local AF dorms allow only pets that "don't breathe air". (We just won't tell them about labyrinth fish, bahahahahahaha)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

think he is joinin the navy.......


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh wow gay jokes, man you're what 28? I made gay jokes when I was 14, you know when it was funny.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Oh wow gay jokes, man you're what 28? I made gay jokes when I was 14, you know when it was funny.


He wasn't making a gay joke, the navy was really what Caca was planning on joining


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

question is who was Cray talkin to?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No he Dan was making a gay joke trust me.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> No he Dan was making a gay joke trust me.


*Looks at your signature* Predators is misspelled and this is not a joke.:-D


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh **************** youre right


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Fixed. /


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> Oh **************** youre right


LOL:console:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha so whats up ghost knife?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> Haha so whats up ghost knife?


Trying to figure out why no one has been in chat for a few days. Does chat now have some kind of communicable disease or something?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No I think people are just not coming to the website anymore. Also everyone is mouthing everyone off in the chatroom, the jokes are horrible and annoying so I stopped going in that often. Even in this thread there are some comments that have come from conversations in chat. I like to go in and help people with their problems but there's no point anymore.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> No I think people are just not coming to the website anymore. Also everyone is mouthing everyone off in the chatroom, the jokes are horrible and annoying so I stopped going in that often. Even in this thread there are some comments that have come from conversations in chat. I like to go in and help people with their problems but there's no point anymore.


Unfortunately I have begun noticing this trend as well.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah there's a group of annoying people who sit in there all day. I remember how it used to be, a newbie would come in and we'd help them, now when someone comes in they get ignored. There's not alot of authority keeping people in line but most of us are adults and know not to cross the line. I tend to "bug" people but atleast I contribute to the site and help people.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I love the new sig Blue Cray!

The tank layout is not too great, and obviously for the benefit of the fish, but who even cares when you have *AMAZING* fish like you do, and know how to properly care for them, right? Haha


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh for sure.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I like your personality. I know my sh*t.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Good ./


----------

